# Honda Fit Sport: Hitch Rack or Trunk Rack?



## EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN (Apr 20, 2007)

I was wondering if any other Fit owners could chime in with their experiences. Me and my wife just got a 2011 Fit Sport. I am looking to purchase a rack soon and I am not sure which system is the best way to go. 

Hitch Rack-I like the idea of how secure these are. I have a couple of buddies that have these and I was very impressed by the build quality and sturdiness. The only thing that I have a concern about is how low the Fit sits to the ground. Would a hitch mounted rack scrape often? I know this depends on where you live, how the roads are, etc... I am just looking for general experiences from other riders. 

Trunk Rack-This is appealing because I don't have to worry about any clearance issues. They are a much cheaper option than getting a hitch and then purchasing a hitch rack. I have never owned one and I wonder how secure they are when I am driving down the highway at 75mph with wind whipping around the car. 

Any real life positive or negative experiences would be most appreciated. 

Thanks
Ben


----------



## richde (Jun 8, 2004)

Unless you drive up/back down a (really) steep incline, a hitch rack isn't going to drag. I can't think of anything in an urban environment that would cause you to drag a hitch mount. If you do find that feature out in the wild, you'd end up dragging the front of your car well before the approach angle got so high that you'd drag a hitch mount.

I've used all three rack choices and I've ended up with a hitch mount, they're better in every way. 

Easier to mount/dismount bikes
Easier to remove rack
Little to no mileage decrement
Can't hit overhead objects, and if you look in the mirror to back up, there's your bike!

BTW, I wouldn't use a trunk rack for anything more than traveling around town. The mounting just isn't that secure and can damage your paint.


----------



## racerwad (Sep 17, 2005)

I have an '09 Fit Sport with a hitch rack. I agree with all of the points richde has made. I have had my car full of stuff while moving and even then, I would only occasionally scrap while off paved roads. I never scrap anything in an urban environment. Besides, who cares if you scrape a little? It's only the bottom of the hitch itself that is dragging and/or the base of the rack depend on brand. 

A trunk mounted rack wouldn't work too well with the Fit's spoiler and is generally the lamest option available.


----------



## madsedan (Aug 4, 2010)

I bought a 2010 Fit sport Friday night because I was tired of using the trunk rack on the Mini Cooper, it worked ok but the Saris was getting tired.
I'm going to be putting mine inside the hatch, I only carry one bike so my list of cars to buy last week had "must fit bike inside" as a requirement.
If my kids get more into it and/or my wife decides to go we'll take her minivan with the Saris bones strapped on the back anyway.
The brochure for the fit even shows an older Gary Fisher mtb in the back of it, pretty slick.


----------



## Moustache rider (Jun 1, 2007)

I have a Curt hitch on my 09 Fit sport. I do scrape occasionally when driving bumpy dirt roads or entering driveways with a steep approach angle. It only scrapes the hitch and doesn't actually hurt anything.


----------



## EVERYUSERNAMEISTAKEN (Apr 20, 2007)

I appreciate the responses! I think we are gonna go the hitch route. After hearing other folks positive experiences with that option I am sold. 

I think we are probably gonna with the Thule Ridgeline 4 Bike rack. It has a lot of good reviews and I have had good experience with other Thule racks in the past.


----------

